# flopp eared dog



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I am beginning to worry that Rocky's ears will never stand up! I mean he is cute and all but........? He is 4 months old.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

At four months he is just starting teething which means that
his ears will be up and down and all around. From your pic, 
his ears are on the way up, and should go up and stay up 
once teething is over. Don't think you have anything to 
worry about.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think his ears are doing good. Enjoy it! My girl's ears were up from the moment she came home and only briefly were they wobbly. I never got to see her go through the cute wonky ear phase!


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

Cruisers ears look the same as this guys. They are up and down and all over. He is really teething right now so I think that is the norm.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have a whole photo series of my pup's ears, and posted a "daily ear report" on my Facebook page. It is hilarious how they go up, down, up again, then down, then over the top of the head, then off to the side. Don't worry, your guy's ears will stand, as long as he's getting proper nutrition.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

If at one point one of them was standing up they will stand, but prob not until after teething is complete, give it a couple more weeks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They will go up and down and all around for a while yet- mine was signaling a right turn for a while. Make sure he has lots of chew things like bully sticks for the next month or so to get him through teething. And don't worry so much!! He's a cutie


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Just wait i am sure that he will have his ear strait in no time at all


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

its all normal Zorro is 5 1/2 mths and his ears are still confused as to where they want to be.. teething is almost done


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

*I'm confused*

what does teething and his ears standing mup have to do with one another?!?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i wish my puppy's ears would have stayed down a little longer. i miss the cutesy puppy moments, hers were up around 9 weeks. be glad you get to remember the cute ears when he gets older!!!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

My 5 month old still goes down when he is tired. I take him out to potty in middle of the night and he looks like a bassett. Ears are crazy, but they pop up eventually. One day, they just stick.


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I too am very worried about my pup's ears. She will be 5 months on the 31st of this month. She is still teething, I find a tooth on the floor every couple of days. She has rawhide bones all over the house to chew on and I am giving her a multi-vitamin everyday just for the calcium. Her ears are so big, and soft! She'll go from one up and the other down, to the alternate ear up, to flying nun. She had both up for about a week when she was 3 months, but not since then. I was reading an older forum about their ears and some never standing up and got so worried! =( I know it's stupid, but she just doesn't look like a "real" GSD when they aren't both up. So I still have hope? How long does teething usually last?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

kennajo said:


> what does teething and his ears standing mup have to do with one another?!?


I think I heard that the same muscles are used so when he's teething he'll want to chew more and the jaw exercise will strengthen the muscles helping the ears to stand.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

suzzyq01 said:


> If at one point one of them was standing up they will stand, but prob not until after teething is complete, give it a couple more weeks.


Not necessarily true. 

My dog is the living proof. 










Ears perfectly up, not soft at all, before teething. 
,
and that is how she looks now. They are up... but not as they should be and sometimes it's going even down. 










I got opinions from "they are soft" to "she must have hurt her ear" (from the vet) to... "hey, it's cute..."

And she is from a very reputable breeder, the only dog that has ever done that. So nobody knows why she's doing it. 

It can happen, even if they were up before teething.


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

kennajo said:


> what does teething and his ears standing mup have to do with one another?!?


 
My pups ears are now floppy after being up for a month and a half straight. She will be 4 months this Friday. I did some reading, and read that it is a mixture of two things. 

1. The muscles, like someone else before me had posted

2. Since they are teething, the mouth is pulling all the calcium. Less calcium to the ears apparently means floppy ears during teething.

I'm not an expert, this is just what I've read on several different sites.

I personally love the straight up look to her ears. I think the floppy look is very cute, but I loved her big ears! I am not too worried though because she literally just started teething. I will see those ears again soon!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*To Sarah Rose*

Years ago, I had a GSD mix whose ears didn't want to go up- vet told me to feed Clovite to him-- You can still get it, I googled it a few months back on another thread about ears. It's kind of a supplement, and they love the taste. I remember it as a yellow powder. At any rate, my dog's ears went up and stayed up! Very firm, not soft at all. So it must have helped. Just wanted to give you an FYI. I would google it and get some- can't hurt! Hope this helps!


----------



## laureng (Jun 23, 2011)

*Did I glue her ears wrong?*

We glued our 5 month old german shepherd/husky mixes ears in a teepee last night, but I'm afraid I glued them wrong. I glued them to where one ear overlaps the other by about an inch and afterwards did more research and found you're supposed to glue them along the edge of the ears. Do you think this might pose a problem with how they will stand? I've attached a photo.. they also look like they're slumped down towards her forehead and don't know if that's a problem, but don't know how to fix it. Maybe should try breathe right strips for more inner ear support? I've also attached a photo of before.. her ears are usually floppy but when she is at attention she stands them up or one of them up for short periods of time. Since she's mixed with a husky, whose ears are erect from birth, and a shepherd, I assume she has the ability to keep them up constantly.

I really appreciate any advice!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

wildwolf60 said:


> Years ago, I had a GSD mix whose ears didn't want to go up- vet told me to feed Clovite to him-- You can still get it, I googled it a few months back on another thread about ears. It's kind of a supplement, and they love the taste. I remember it as a yellow powder. At any rate, my dog's ears went up and stayed up! Very firm, not soft at all. So it must have helped. Just wanted to give you an FYI. I would google it and get some- can't hurt! Hope this helps!


 I bought the Clovite and your right.....all of my dogs _love it_!!!! Hopfully it will help the ear situation but if not at least I know my pups are getting the vitamins they need. Thanks


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

kennajo said:


> what does teething and his ears standing mup have to do with one another?!?


It lets you know which stage they are in when growing up. 

My girl's ears went up at 6 months though her left ear still flops at times. Just have faith in them. They'll get it up.


----------

